# Funky Dyno #'s at Z Car Nationals......HELP



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

What is stock hp at the wheels for the 1986 NA? I posted a pitiful dyno of about 138hp, only mods currently are a high-flo muffler and K&N FIPK. Engine has been rebuilt, with .031 overbore and all new internals. I know that base hp is 160, but what should I be expecting at the wheels?

P.S. Purchased MSA headers, intake gaskets, y-pipe, cat-back exhaust, center console cover and Grant steering wheel at their all-day garage sale for $60. Will do better at the dyno in a few weeks after the installs. If you missed it, don't miss it again next year! Tomorrow's the car show and vendor exhibition.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I dont much, but that sounds right to me. As on any car, you can expect about 10-15% loss to the rear wheel. Add in the fact that the cars probably older than me and you're doin pretty well off with almost 140hp. I bet if you got the hp at the flywheel youd have right about 160 +/- a few.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/dyno.results.airfilter.na.shtml

Your right about where you should be. Alittle lower then normal, but it takes several pulls to get your peak numbers.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Question: does anyone know where I can purchase non-OEM composite gaskets for the exhaust kit I mentioned above? I have new OEM exhaust manifold gaskets, but still need header-to-y gaskets, y-to-cat gasket, and cat-to-catback gasket. Suggestions from anyone whose gone through this?


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Also, re the horsepower I am considering the JWT ECU after exhaust is installed. Worthwhile gains/performance or no?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MaxQ said:


> Also, re the horsepower I am considering the JWT ECU after exhaust is installed. Worthwhile gains/performance or no?


ON a nonturbo car, an ECU might be the most worthwhile mod of all, but also the most expensive. I'd consider it a last resort. Air/Fuel ratio and spark management are already optimal for most all conditions that might exist in an NA engine. Unless you get a racing cam setup, with a better intake, and larger injectors to go with, an ECU is pointless. It won't make much extra power in and of itself. I would do the ECU at the same time as the above mentioned cams and injectors, but not by itself with no other mods other than the exhaust system.....


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

what mods do you think a turbo should have before they need an new ecu?


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> ON a nonturbo car, an ECU might be the most worthwhile mod of all, but also the most expensive. I'd consider it a last resort. Air/Fuel ratio and spark management are already optimal for most all conditions that might exist in an NA engine. Unless you get a racing cam setup, with a better intake, and larger injectors to go with, an ECU is pointless. It won't make much extra power in and of itself. I would do the ECU at the same time as the above mentioned cams and injectors, but not by itself with no other mods other than the exhaust system.....


Right now, I'm running kind of rich (10-13 mpg), and just replaced the 02 sensor as well. I am testing to see if there's been any improvement since replacement, but if no will replace EGR as well. Could ECU A/F management be off? Reconditioned ECU or FMC? Thanks for the JWT ECU info. Cams are down the line, as I recently blew a load replacing the injectors with new OEM since I hadn't researched ahead of time. I'll probably replace the flywheel before the cams, since it's only a $400 proposition from Fidanza.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> what mods do you think a turbo should have before they need an new ecu?


using the JWT will require the use of 420cc injectors, a cobra MAF, and ususally, an upgraded turbo.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> what mods do you think a turbo should have before they need an new ecu?


Boost control, exhaust system, air filter. I ran 13s on just those mods. You can run about 14 psi on a Z31 before anything else is required. At 15 psi or above, a new fuel pump and the appropriate FPR will be required. The stock injectors put out more fuel with the new higher pressure pump, but at some point you'll want to drop in bigger injectors, and thats where the new ECU will be required. You can use a S-AFC, but it's more of just a bandage, an ECU has more adjustability and doesn't require constant manual adjustment for various conditions.


----------

